# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Sot më bën përshtypje...

## uj me gaz

...se vajzat preferojne me shume te shprehin pershtypjet ne tema te tjera.

xhaja mbi biciklet.

----------


## Albela

*qe problemet sa vijn e po me shtohen*

----------


## Nete

Me ben pershtypje kjo thenia:Pse me shpejt largohen nga kjo jete njerzit e mir.

----------


## elonesa

Me  beri  pershtypje  nje  ndodhi  e  keqe  qe  i  kish  ndosh  shoqes  sime  ....:S:S:S

----------


## Marya

daja qe thoni juve
eshte njeri  shume punetor , nje gur sot e nje neser punoi  tere jeten derisa ndertoi nje pallat qe e jep me qira ne tirane, por e ka zene belaja me qiraxhinjte.
 I vijne diten  , do paguajme i thone , nuk paguajne qirane dhe i ikin naten si hajduta :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

daja mund te jete punetor, po s'qenka bixnezmen. 
ktej nga vendi i premtimeve e bejme kshu: kur hyn te shpia e re me qera, i jep dajes nje muaj depozite, dhe parapaguan muajin ne daten 1. kush s'ka/do, s'merr as shtepi. e keshtu duhet te jete!

dhe mua po me beka pershtypje ky daja i maros.
 :mace e verdhe:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Me ben pershtypje kjo thenia:Pse me shpejt largohen nga kjo jete njerzit e mir.


Pse ata se te miret smunden ti perballojn te keqijat e te keqinjeve.

----------


## Marya

> daja mund te jete punetor, po s'qenka bixnezmen. 
> ktej nga vendi i premtimeve e bejme kshu: kur hyn te shpia e re me qera, i jep dajes nje muaj depozite, dhe parapaguan muajin ne daten 1. kush s'ka/do, s'merr as shtepi. e keshtu duhet te jete!
> 
> dhe mua po me beka pershtypje ky daja i maros.


e ke te drejte ti chuchuje 
 po varferi e modhe ne tirane dhe dajen e kam me zemer te modhe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

zemra 'modhe' tregohet kur ke miq ne shtepi dhe i mban nga dy jave sic po bej une.  :ngerdheshje: 
me te tjeret, llogaria llogari oj olimbi.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Marya

> zemra 'modhe' tregohet kur ke miq ne shtepi dhe i mban nga dy jave sic po bej une. 
> me te tjeret, llogaria llogari oj olimbi.


hotel ChuChuja  a ka me ven per ne? :buzeqeshje: po falas ama

----------


## ChuChu

vallaj shoqnise s'i them dot jo. eshte qejf ama se kthehesh ne shtepi pas pune, dhe e gjen darken e gatuar - kjo me kerkesen time.  :ngerdheshje: 
di te gatuash ti maro? nese po, hudhu.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Marya

> vallaj shoqnise s'i them dot jo. eshte qejf ama se kthehesh ne shtepi pas pune, dhe e gjen darken e gatuar - kjo me kerkesen time.
> di te gatuash ti maro? nese po, hudhu.


fasulet i qaj une :buzeqeshje:  , gje tjeter nuk di , me meso ti :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Maroooo - s'te merr as burri e as Chuchu po s'dite te gatuash.  :pa dhembe: 

 :Lulja3:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> fasulet i qaj une , gje tjeter nuk di , me meso ti


Fasule, k.o.q.e. me leng,

barku plot, e pordha deng.


merre mi cucka, se do te beje maro plot pordhe qe t'i shesesh.

 :syte zemra: 

pese leka copa.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

vapaaaaaaaaa o zot do vdesim
shume shpejt filloji
do zdo do nxierim shalkat

----------


## ChuChu

jov...., dukesh ti qe sapo ke ngrene darke.
mgjte mos na bej kshu muhabetesh.  :xx:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

pse ke lon gjo pa nxjerre ti siper, cuckes?

----------


## Linda5

Fresku,si nuk po shofim pak dill me sy :perqeshje:

----------


## Albela

*na mbyti shiu ja ka shtru per 7 pal qefe*

----------


## illyrian rex

> *na mbyti shiu ja ka shtru per 7 pal qefe*



Ne po e lypim shiun dhe nuk po kemi.

I kam porosit 10 indian me ardhe ne Kosove dhe me organizu rituale per sjelljen e shiut. Nese fuksionon, do ti huazoj me pagese per vendet e rajonit.  :rrotullo syte:

----------

